# Hyperion's Progression Thread | Grinding Skewb, Squan, Mega, and 5x5



## Hyperion (Aug 17, 2022)

This is the place where I will be posting my progression and asking questions as to how I can improve. I currently average 1:10 on SQ-1, 5.75 with intermediate on Skewb, 2:50 on Mega, and 3:00 on 5x5.


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 17, 2022)

A new best Mo3 for SQ-1:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-17
mean of 3: 59.74

Time List:
1. 58.74 (4,0)/ (6,0)/ (5,2)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (4,0)/ (-2,-4)/ (0,-4) 
2. 1:07.24 (0,2)/ (0,3)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (3,0)/ (6,-4)/ (6,-5)/ (6,-2)/ (-5,-2) 
3. 53.23 (-2,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-5)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-4)/ (0,-3)


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 17, 2022)

PB single for Mega: 
Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-17
single: 1:59.49

Time List:
1. 1:59.49 R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

I also have a question: is it reasonable for a cuber who averages 18 seconds on 3x3 to be able to average sub-2 minutes on Megaminx.


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 22, 2022)

New skewb PB:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-21
single: 1.72

Time List:
1. 1.72 L' R' B U' B' L R' B U


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 23, 2022)

I got an overall PB average for skewb on the weekly comp at 3.44 seconds!
Solves: 3.22, 5.40, 3.17, 3.65, 3.44
I have got to the point I'm at with intermadiate, does anyone know how I should start learning Sarah's advanced? I have been using Cuber NYC's tutorial but it is somewhat unorganized and difficult for me to remember cases.


----------



## Hyperion (Sep 18, 2022)

New 5x5 PB single:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-18
single: 2:11.90

Time List:
1. 2:11.90 Rw U' Dw2 Fw' F' B2 L' Fw' R' U' Lw2 U2 R' Bw' R2 B Lw Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 U' Lw' Uw' D B' F2 Lw' Uw2 Fw F U2 Lw R' U2 Dw' L' R2 Uw Lw' R' Rw' U2 Bw Dw2 F U2 Fw2 Dw' Fw' Lw2 Rw2 B2 L2 R Lw2 B D2 Uw2 R' Bw'


----------



## Timona (Sep 18, 2022)

Hyperion said:


> PB single for Mega:
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-17
> single: 1:59.49
> 
> ...


Megaminx progress isn't directly tied to your 3x3 progress (at least not that i know of) but yes, it's very possible to average sub-2, maybe even sub-1:45 Mega while averaging 18 on 3x3. You should at least have a basic grasp of F2L to be sub-2 on megaminx.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 18, 2022)

Hyperion said:


> New 5x5 PB single:
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-18
> single: 2:11.90
> 
> ...


Keep going. Switch to Yau method as it boosts lookahead a bit.


----------



## Hyperion (Sep 18, 2022)

Thanks for the tips guys!


----------

